# how to fix nasolabial fold?



## Lars (Sep 22, 2021)

how to get rid of that one fold on the left kinda irritates me( my left is also more recessed i think thats the reason) because it is more prominent than the left one

retin a? fillers?

and yes i am gonna shave my beard


----------



## Lars (Sep 22, 2021)

@eduardkoopman would retin a safe me?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Sep 22, 2021)

Probably from your very low set cheekbones and/or possible flat maxilla? Easiest would be fillers but many good looking people have your degree of folds anyways so not a failo imo.


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 22, 2021)

0.5ml filler


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 22, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> retin a? fillers?


both should be able to deminish it.



larsanova69 said:


> @eduardkoopman would retin a safe me?


t helped for me a little, with stuffs like that.
I dunno of you need to let your skin get re-used to it? depending how long you didn't take it. To prevent that flaky skin thing.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 22, 2021)

*Good lighting, photoshop,* fillers, botox or better bone structure. Your facial muscle/fat distribution is also important. Collagen levels are also important. This is why older people tend to have deep nasoflabailal folds.

Nasoflabailal folds are just a facial feature. Everybody has them they because this is just how the face is built. Its only bad if your nasoflabailal folds are prominent. You don't have noticable nasolabial folds.





Even at stage 0 you can still see them.





^All this matters for the presense of nasoflabailial folds.










Look at meghans nasolabial folds change in definition due to lighting. Its never bad but you can still notice them.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 22, 2021)

Forward growth and CCW


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Sep 22, 2021)

They look fine bruv


----------



## SixCRY (Sep 22, 2021)

it's lighting, u don't have the nasolabial fold of maxilary recession


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 22, 2021)

stop watching so much MPMD and they'll magically disappear


----------



## court monarch777 (Sep 22, 2021)

looks normal. my right side also has a slightly worse fold, probably because I smile more on that side


----------



## lasthope (Sep 22, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> it's lighting, u don't have the nasolabial fold of maxilary recession


How to know if someone have folds because of maxillary recession?


----------



## SixCRY (Sep 22, 2021)

lasthope said:


> How to know if someone have folds because of maxillary recession?


it make u old/age you when it's recession


----------



## lasthope (Sep 22, 2021)

SixCRY said:


> it make u old/age you when it's recession


okay know what you 

Why is it that even often after bimax there are nasobial folds in even young patients?
Like shouldn’t be lefort a fix for that


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 22, 2021)

low cheekbones so the fat is closer to fold


----------



## Need2Ascend (Sep 23, 2021)

I also had fine lines, much more apparent than yours because of my thin and sundamaged skin
They went away when I started using retin a 0,025 1-2x/week


----------

